# Applying BEFORE the snow melts



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So I follow David Melnor who manages the lawns at fenyway on Instagram. To speed up the process of snow melting they actually put down a layer of black sand as a top dressing. It's sand they would have top dressed with anyways, but they do it while the snow is still there.

Then I got his book yesturday while I was at the library with the kids. In the book another turf guy says that he puts down his lime applications before the snow melts because it takes a while for the lime to make it's way through the lawn.

Anyways I just thought it was interesting these guys are out there with broadcast spreaders on the snow. And I thought I was crazy..


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I love those ideas - cool tricks, and out of the box thinking.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Speaking of the black sand trick, there is a golf course in Aberdeen, NC that I use to play a lot and they got Mini Verde bermuda greens a few years ago and to help them stay green and growing in the fall/winter they top dressed them with black sand in order to hold more heat in the cooler months. That course always has fast and firm greens.


----------



## Jersey_James (Jun 4, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> ..I follow David Melnor who manages the lawns at fenyway on Instagram...


I went looking but couldn't find him. Do you have his username? I grew up around Boston and would love to see them work the grass.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes: https://www.instagram.com/davidrm3llor/


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I typod his name lol


----------

